# MTB Verein vs. Mac "Verein"



## BattleZoo (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Bike Community,

ich komme aus Würzburg und bin 1. Vorsitzender des Würzburg Riders e.V., welcher sich darum kümmert, dass in Würzburg und Umgebung Strecken legalisiert werden und offizielle Grundstücke zur Bebauung gestellt werden.

Unser Verein braucht eure Hilfe!

Würzburger Hofbräu veranstaltet hier bei uns jährlich ein Event, welches "Würzburger Hofbräu Vereinsmeier" heißt. An diesem dürfen alle Vereine aus der Region teilnehmen. Auch wir nehmen an diesem Event teil. der Gewinner jeder Kategorie erhält 2.000 Euro. Weitere Infos gibts hier:
http://www.wuerzburger-hofbraeu-vereinsmeier.de/

Nun zu unserem Problem:

Bis heute waren wir in unserer Kategorie an der führenden Position mit 3,8 Sternen. In der Gesamtwertung waren wir auf Platz 2, gleich nach einem Tierschutzverein. Nun haben sich aber offensichtilich ein paar schlaue Menschen gedacht, die nehmen mal alle auf den Arm und haben alle Vereine runtergevotet und sich selbst bis zum ersten Platz hochgevotet und das innerhalb von höchstens einer Stunde. ob das mit rechten Dingen zuging, ist fraglich - ich bezweifle esjedenfalls. Nicht mal der Tierschutzverein wurde verschont. Dabei handelt es sich um einen Mac-User "Verein".

Ich möchte nicht dazu aufrufen diesen runterzuvoten, was eigentlich angebracht wäre. Wer es dennoch machen möchte, findet diesen "Verein" in der Vereinsübersicht unter dem Namen "Macintisch"

Ich möchte euch lediglich darum bitten uns zu unterstützen und täglich für uns mit 5 Sternen abzustimmen. Damit würdet ihr der Mountainbike- und BMX-Szene in Würzburg einen großen Gefallen tun.

Hier der Link zu unserer Seite:
http://www.wuerzburger-hofbraeu-vereinsmeier.de/vereinsuebersicht/verein/838/wuerzburg-riders-e-v

An die Betreiber des Forums: Wenn es irgendwie möglich ist, das ganze "groß" vorzustellen, würden wir uns darüber sehr freuen.


----------



## BattleZoo (1. März 2011)

ich habe irgendwie doch mit ein wenig mehr Begeisterung und Einsatz gerechnet...
Interessiert das keinen? möchte uns niemand ein wenig unter die Arme greifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (1. März 2011)

Eventuell ist es im lokalen Forum besser aufgehoben?
Wenn es für dich ok ist, schiebe ich es rüber.


----------



## Folki (1. März 2011)

Ich kenne eine geile Schnitte, leider will di nix von mir wissen sondern bändelt mit meiner Schwester brüderlicherseits an. Vielleicht ruft ihr sie alle mal an und sagt ihr was für ein toller Hecht ich bin!


Also ehrlich - mir fehlen die Worte.................


----------



## BattleZoo (1. März 2011)

@swe68: Das ist indirekt eine Sache, die alle was angeht. Wir wollen in Würzburg einen kleinen Bikepark bauen, ein Dirtjump-Gelände und auch ein Paar Abfahrten für Downhill bzw. Freeride. Wir haben hier zwar keine Möglichkeit sehr lange Abfahrten anzubieten, da wir keine Berge sondern lediglich ein Paar größere Hügel hier im Umkreis haben, aber dennoch. Das Dirtjump-Gelände wäre dann ja für alle zugänglich, also auch für leute von Außerhalb.
So gesehen geht das doch mehr Leute an, als nur uns.
Das Geld, das wir hier gewinnen könnten, wäre dann unser Startkapital.

@Folki: wie auch immer...


----------



## swe68 (1. März 2011)

Du wirst von denjenigen, die das interessiert, aber mit Sicherheit nur wenige in diesem Unterforum finden.
Und zuallererst geht es ja nicht darum, ob ihr einen Bikepark bauen wollt, sondern um eine ganz lokale Abstimmung und die Betrachtung von lokalen Problemen.
Mein Angebot gilt weiterhin.


----------



## BattleZoo (1. März 2011)

alles klar! ich vertraue dir da. Mach, wie du es für richtig hälst 

Danke!


----------



## swe68 (1. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe das Thema nun vom KTWR ins Lokalforum verschoben. 
Gebt ihm doch die Unterstützung, die er braucht  Im KTWR hat sich niemand interessiert.


----------



## BattleZoo (1. März 2011)

Danke Stephanie!


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (2. März 2011)

Ich würde das Preisgeld verwenden um ganz viele Kisten Würzburger Hofbräu zu kaufen ... so gewinne ich bestimmt


----------



## osarias (2. März 2011)

Werde euch nach Möglichkeit täglich voten, habe viele PC's auf der Arbeit, kann da ein paar Stimmen abgeben! 
Finde sowas sollte man unterstützen, Biker sind für Biker da,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BattleZoo (3. März 2011)

@f.e.a.r.m.e.: Könnte ich noch mit reinschreiben 

@osarias: danke dir. richtig, ist ja für einen guten Zweck. Persönlich profitiere ich auch nicht unbedingt davon, das Geld geht eben in die Vereinskasse. Leider sehen das offensichtlich viele anders...

PS.: die Abstimmung ist von einer IP Adresse nur ein mal am Tag möglich. Wenn also die vielen PCs an der selben Leitung hängen, bringt es nichts


----------



## rockstar71 (5. März 2011)

ok.....hab mal abgestimmt und es mir für die nächste zeit vorgemerkt
wie lange läuft das?
wo gibts bei euch in wü was zu fahren, freeride oder downhill?


----------



## sakura (5. März 2011)

_Hi,

meine Stimme für Euch iss raus. 

*@ **noobishrabbit*: schon mal überlegt die ganze Sache noch in anderen *Sachforen* oder *sonstwo *noch bekannt zu machen ?_


----------



## BattleZoo (6. März 2011)

@rockstar71: danke! es läuft bis August bzw. September. Wäre echt super, wenn ihr uns bis dahin unterstützen könntet.

@sakura: nee, habe ich nicht daran gedacht, ich dachte ich würde hier schon genug unterstützung bekommen... mache ich die tage auch mal...


----------



## BattleZoo (9. März 2011)

So und wider hat sich der Mac-User "Verein" innerhalb weniger stunden vom 4. auf den 1. Platz gevotet. und wir sind wieder auf Platz 4 gelandet...


----------



## prince (12. März 2011)

> Gewinnchance 2 - Kronkorken für Deinen Verein sammeln!
> Aktionskronkorken
> 
> Unter dem Motto Kronkorken für Deinen Verein sammeln! bieten wir noch eine zweite Gewinnchance.
> ...


Wie wäre es, wenn ihr einfach mehr Bier trinken würdet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BattleZoo (12. März 2011)

das würden wir ja gern, angemeldet haben wir uns auch dafür. nur haben die dieses jahr irgendwelche spezialkronkorken fabriziert, die ich bis jetzt noch in keinem laden gesehen habe. ich hoffe auch, dass diese korken auf allen biersorten drauf sind. Denn wenn sie nur auf dem Pils sind, haben wir schon verloren


----------



## BattleZoo (13. März 2011)

unglaublich - der mac user verein geht echt ab

die sind über nacht von platz 8 auf platz 2 aufgestiegen und wir sind von platz 1 auf platz 4 gerutscht... ob das mit rechten dingen zuging bezweifle ich stark!

wir freuen uns weiterhin über jede Stimme!


----------

